# Cervix talk



## Oriole (May 4, 2007)

A curiosity question:

Is there a website (or someone is willing to share over here?) on what position cervix is supposed to be in throughout your cycle: high, low, hard, soft, dry, wet, types of discharge, etc. ? I notice it changes, but I am not sure about patterns.

I've always used hormonal bc, but I would love to get to know my body a little better. . Any quick resources that could give me an overview?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

It all depends on YOUR body and what is normal for YOU...

the only time it should be anything is just prior to O it should be high soft and open.

If you are going to start keeping track, my best suggestion is to check every day after a shower so you know your hand is as clean as it can get (be sure to rinse off ALL traces of soap/shampoo so as to not irritate yourself down there)

also know that cervical position and texture is NOT a way to tell whether or not you are pregnant as the pregnancy cervical changes do not tend to happen until several weeks after you get your BFP test.


----------



## Oriole (May 4, 2007)

Where would one start if they wanted to learn more about it?
I often see people talking about their cervix, and kind-a feel left out, as I'm completely out of touch with mine.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oriole* 
Where would one start if they wanted to learn more about it?
I often see people talking about their cervix, and kind-a feel left out, as I'm completely out of touch with mine.

To be honest, it really can NOT tell you much unless it is HSO... and even then it only tells you you may be about to O (and if you are on a progestin birth control, that will never happen as pregestins prevent O from ever occuring)

http://www.beyondfertility.com/art3.htm has some decent info on it.


----------



## somegirl99 (Aug 22, 2009)

Check out the Beautiful Cervix Project.

You can see photos of a woman's cervix every day of her cycle.


----------

